# Reclaiming Unconnected Clusters



## ajc1616 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wiped my touchpad that I was having trouble with partition space with, and I was able to doctor it no problem. When I go to install cm7 I get to this line:

Cluster 2813 out of range (173342720 > 901667). Setting to EOF
Reclaiming unconnected clusters.
_(which blinks for some time then disappears)

Any ideas?


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

I had this exact issue. The only thing that fixed it for me was to do a complete and secure wipe in webOS. This process will take a long time to complete, maybe an hour. After that, you will need to webdoc back to 3.04 and you should be just fine.


----------

